# sunny n13 ga14s turbo/engine swap



## CJHsunnyn13 (Apr 15, 2017)

hi new to the forum i own a 1990 nissan sunny n13 1.4 carb ga14s engine id like to turbo this engine or do a engine swap im a apprentice mechanic and my boss specialises in nissan fairlady 300zxs z32s so we are looking for a project to turn my sunny into would be a budget build for now but have access to a garage and fully quailified mechanic . id prefere a turbo project and a engine that wouldnt need stupid welding modifications chassis changes etc i no brakes suspention changes and modded engine mounts would be needed just looking for best routes to look for engines to look out for or even a low boost turbo option on my engine


----------

